# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2011)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
* So langsam sollte ja mal der Frühling losgehen - Also hätten wir diesmal gerne ein Bild vom Frühlingsangeln - mit Sonne drauf als "Anreiz" (hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...)  *


*Der Gewinn März​*
*SHAKESPEARE – Smoker - Cooker Räucherofen​*



Hochwertig verarbeiteter Räucherofen aus Edelstahl. Der Räucherofen eignet sich ideal zum räuchern von Fischen, Fleisch und anderen Lebensmitteln. Das Gargut wird auf einem Gitterrost aus Edelstahl über dem Räuchermehl abgelegt und mit dem Deckel verschlossen. Die beiden Brenner haben eine Brenndauer von ca.10 Minuten bei voll befüllter Brennkammer und sorgen für ausreichende Hitze zum räuchern und garen. Die Flammenstärke kann mittels eines Drehrings verstellt werden. Alle Teile sind sehr einfach zu reinigen!

Lieferumfang: Unterbaugestell, 2 Brenner, Haupt-Garpfanne, Räuchermehlpfanne, Pfannendeckel, Gitterrost mit Untergestell, Gitterrost, Gewicht: ca. 3,5 Kg

Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin veröffentlicht.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Moin,
kann zwar nix gewinnen (unter 18), aber vielleicht trotzdem ein schönes Bild... 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## TheFisherking (3. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hier mal etwas vom letzten Wochenende am Kanal...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 70040 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ich freu mich einfach darüber , daß man hier so gut quatschen kann und so schnell von "Fremden" Hilfe angeboten bekommt .... um wie ich , wie gewohnt ,  wieder ans Wasser ziehen zu können!
Danke!


----------



## jvonzun (4. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*


----------



## jogibaer1996 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*



thomas69 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich einfach darüber , daß man hier so gut quatschen kann und so schnell von "Fremden" Hilfe angeboten bekommt .... um wie ich , wie gewohnt ,  wieder ans Wasser ziehen zu können!
> Danke!



Hey, mann... du sollst uns mit der Sonne ERMUTIGEN, nicht Angst einjagen mit deinen gefrorenen Ruten.......#q

:q:q   

@jvonzun: cooles Bild!

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Butscher 63 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

@Thomas 9904

Hallo! Ich hab eine frage zu den Gewinnspielen an Dich.
Wird der Gewinner des Spiels hier bekanntgegeben oder per
PN benachrichtigt?Ich habe darüber noch nichts gelesen.

Im letzten Monat habe ich das erste mal mitgemacht.
Ich hoffe das mir ein gutes " Frühjahrs-Foto " gelingt,
damit ich mich auch diesen Monat wieder an dem Spiel beteiligen kann.

mfg Butscher 63


----------



## katasen (5. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*



Butscher 63 schrieb:


> @Thomas 9904
> 
> Hallo! Ich hab eine frage zu den Gewinnspielen an Dich.
> Wird der Gewinner des Spiels hier bekanntgegeben oder per
> ...



eddy hat gewonnen.
Wird immer hier bekannt gegeben: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ohnt-anglerboardmitglieder-auch-im-maerz.html


----------



## Butscher 63 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*



katasen schrieb:


> eddy hat gewonnen.
> Wird immer hier bekannt gegeben: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ohnt-anglerboardmitglieder-auch-im-maerz.html


 
Danke dir nu weiß ich wo ich nachschauen muß.

mfg Butscher 63


----------



## stoppel (8. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Der kleine Hafen in Geesthacht!#6


----------



## Raubfischzahn (8. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*



​


----------



## Schuettung (12. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

schöner Frühjahrs Start


----------



## gipsmmm (13. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Springbreak ^^


----------



## Barschbändiger (13. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

http://img580.*ih.us/img580/4084/2009irlandmai292.jpg


----------



## Domi_Hunter (14. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Nice


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hey,

leider hab ich noch kein Bild, da ich dieses Jahr noch nicht angeln war. Ist den Barschen noch zu kalt bei uns im Gebirge...#c


----------



## Butscher 63 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Das erste mal mit meinem neuen " Karpfengerät "
am 11.03.2011 an einem kleinen Privatsee,leider war es nichts mit der Sonne an diesem Tag.


----------



## Cobrafant (22. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

kaum Sonne drauf - aber es war ja noch am Morgen ;-)


----------



## MikeJJ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Mittellandkanal Braunschweig


----------



## thiax (25. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

leider bin ich nicht sonderlich der mann am auslöser.
lediglich mit handy.... ABER aufgenommen, weil mich dieses natursschauspiel beeindruckt hat.


----------



## prinz1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

ja dann will ich auch mal!
icke beim ersten feedern in 2011!
da war sogar sonne!!!!





ich wünch euch ein gutes fangjahr!!!

der prinz


----------



## BARSCH123 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Mein erster Friedfisch im neuen jahr |rolleyes
war ein sau geiler tag mit freunden am wasser...

an dem tag hatten wir so 20°c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

schöne Tinca vom letzten Jahr (Anangeln)


----------



## Ravenclaw (28. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Also zu Frühjahr und Angel kann ich auch was beitragen.
Kein Biss aber schön wars.
Drauf ist unser Lieblingspplatz am Baggersee. 
Mein Kleiner Grinst halt mal wie Honigkuchenpferd....


----------



## uzumaki23 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hallo,

auf Jamaika beim Cola Flaschen angeln!! Bild ist nicht das schönste war aber sau lustig.


----------



## firemirl (29. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Bild vom ersten beginnenden Nachtansitz mit den ersten verfrühten Osterlämmchen.


----------



## John Doe12 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Vertikalangeln im Frühling, das war gestern.


Petri Martin


----------



## katasen (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Leider wenig Sonne 

http://img851.*ih.us/i/rimg0365.jpg/http://img851.*ih.us/img851/3669/rimg0365.jpg


http://img851.*ih.us/i/rimg0365.jpg/


----------



## Blüsenfischer (5. April 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Wo ist das verfrühte osterlämmchen?

Blüsen


----------



## Blüsenfischer (5. April 2011)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Bin ja selbst ein Freak, aber wie hält ihr das aus bei den Temps.
Wenn ich 10 Minutes (Gewollte Rechtschreibf) ansitze bei 5 bis 10 Grad+ ! werden meine Fingers taub. Verdeivelnochmal.
Mit Handschuh ist Schlechtes handling angesagt, leider.

Bin halt Schönwetterangler.Oder sollte ich weniger Rauchen?

Trotzdem Schöne Bilder

Blüsen


----------

